# Moulding Planes



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

I am currently in the process of researching the design and construction of moulding planes and other wooden joinery planes. I thought this would be a good topic to pass around LJs.

I think I will first start by making a list of good links to sites on the topic of wooden moulding/joinery planes.

-M.S. Bickford's blog
http://musingsfrombigpink.blogspot.ca/

-Hand Plane Central's Pratical Plane Making article
http://www.handplane.com/32/practical-plane-making-1/

-Old Street Tool, Inc. articles
http://planemaker.com/articles.html

Please post any links for other sites you may know of that discuss moulding/joinery plane design and construction.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

can´t remember the links .. sorry but 
if you want to read a vey good book 
then there is the handplanebook 
author Garrett Hack

one I find a bit better though without photos but with drawings made by the author 
is the book :
The Wooden Plane
Its Historic, Form and function

author John M. Whelan 
he has made a book about planemaking too after the traditionel european metodes

if you want some vidoes about making side escapementplanes 
either go to Lwllms site he sell and make great planes but have made a few great
vidios about making and use them 

you can get the vidios and planes thruogh Lie-Neilsen too

superdave 271 made a great blog with different links 
gess there most be something for you there as well

good luck with the hunt 
Dennis


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

I am aware of those videos you mentioned, but they cost money to watch. If anyone has 18th century moulding planes, particularly hollow and rounds, then could you post some pictures with the dimensions.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm a big fan of molding planes and have built a pretty sizable collection. This should be a great topic!

Some of the best videos I've seen on them were free on Youtube. What did we ever do without Youtube…


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello. Would you be able to give me a few dimensions of your 18th century hollow and rounds. The width of the top portion of the body, relative to it's mortise width. Are the "cheeks" of the mortise the same with all sized planes or do they get thicker as the mortise gets wider? As well as the distance from the bottom of the plane to the top of the protruding section. I drew out in the picture those dimensions, incase my description was lousy.


----------



## CalebJames (May 19, 2010)

The basic dimensions of a moulding plane for hollows and rounds were generally 9-1/2" or 10" long by 3-3/8 high. The width and grip were relative to the size of arc it cut. The width of blade was 1/6th of a circle or 60º which also happens to be the radius of the arc as well. So if the plane cut 1/2" radius it would have a cutting with of 1/2" plus some width to allow for addition wood for the wedge area, etc. A 1/2" plane would be 25/32" in width with a 1/4" wedge and a 9/16" grip.


----------

